# 7 Infographics which explain all you need to know about the CPEC project.



## Kompromat

These are 7 infographics which put China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project in their right economic and geopolitical context for Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## yesboss

@Horus 

Can you tell if there are some valid reasons in the opposition for this project from the sides of like ANP. Or is it going to benefit all the provinces and there is no discrimination. Because i have noticed that time to time even hurshid shah, IK and others too say a thing or two against CPEC.


----------



## Jungibaaz

yesboss said:


> @Horus
> 
> Can you tell if there are some valid reasons in the opposition for this project from the sides of like ANP. Or is it going to benefit all the provinces and there is no discrimination. Because i have noticed that time to time even hurshid shah, IK and others too say a thing or two against CPEC.



So far the actual investments done are a bit more numerous in Punjab and Gwadar itself. These were mostly separate provincial deals made long before this CPEC portfolio projects, but were added in to that larger portfolio well after.
However, of the MoUs signed, and proposed investments and projects, they are NOT centric to any specific province. ANP and the likes are doing a fine job in attempting to destabilize this gold mine opportunity, they're also misrepresenting it, claiming that a single route is being built that was diverted towards Punjab, this is also false. A lot of it, I covered here.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kabira

yesboss said:


> @Horus
> 
> Can you tell if there are some valid reasons in the opposition for this project from the sides of like ANP. Or is it going to benefit all the provinces and there is no discrimination. Because i have noticed that time to time even hurshid shah, IK and others too say a thing or two against CPEC.



If you see map above, western route will be build first by end of 2016. Its already under construction for years now. Karachi-Lahore motorway have nothing to do with Pak-China corridor. Trucks will not go through Lahore to reach China or Gwader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kolachi Punjabi

No metro train for Karachi?


----------



## Echo_419

Horus said:


> These are 7 infographics which put China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project in their right economic and geopolitical context for Pakistan and China.
> 
> View attachment 225229
> View attachment 225230
> View attachment 225231
> View attachment 225232
> View attachment 225233
> View attachment 225234
> View attachment 225235



Besides Transportation & energy atr there any plans to set up manufacturing parks in the later stages of corridor


----------



## Kompromat

Echo_419 said:


> Besides Transportation & energy atr there any plans to set up manufacturing parks in the later stages of corridor



16 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yesboss

Echo_419 said:


> Besides Transportation & energy atr there any plans to set up manufacturing parks in the later stages of corridor


.
Special economic zones are to be developed, a lot of textile sector from china would be transferred to Pakistan too in the later years, but it's all bound to solving the energy crisis and dealing with the security issues too.


----------



## maxpayne

Now it is up to us that how we utilize this opportunity or put it again in drain!!


----------



## Kabira

Echo_419 said:


> Besides Transportation & energy atr there any plans to set up manufacturing parks in the later stages of corridor



Faisalabad industrial zone: Chinese group to invest $2b, set up largest spinning unit - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Nice Post @Horus ...
what if we Add Iran in this equation ? cause with Iran we can get direct access to EU through Turkey ... none of them are hostile Countries ...


----------



## Reverse Thinker

Im in favour of Pink line that is good one because it will be covered by east and west green blue lines. and one thing more our govt should do is setup along side of this CPEC manufacturing industries of food, oil, meat, milk etc using local raw material of that particular area. in this way local people will gain economic benefits when their raw material to be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Reverse Thinker said:


> Im in favour of Pink line that is good one because it will be covered by east and west green blue lines. and one thing more our govt should do is setup along side of this CPEC manufacturing industries of food, oil, meat, milk etc using local raw material of that particular area. in this way local people will gain economic benefits when their raw material to be used.



Pink line is long term along with Pak-China railway track, 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

rockstar08 said:


> Nice Post @Horus ...
> what if we Add Iran in this equation ? cause with Iran we can get direct access to EU through Turkey ... none of them are hostile Countries ...



Army is building Jalalabad Highway, Peshawar - Kabul motorway is planned. That will link Afghanistan.
Iran can be linked via RCD highway, so can be Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

Horus said:


> Army is building Jalalabad Highway, Peshawar - Kabul motorway is planned. That will link Afghanistan.
> Iran can be linked via RCD highway, so can be Turkey.



never been to that area, which Areas this jalalabad highway will join ?? 
via Iran we can make access to Turkey , and from Turkey to East Europe i guess .. From China to Turkey a huge Railway track joining Pakistan , iran and Turkey .. , this will be benefit for all the countries accept our friendly neighborhood India


----------



## Reverse Thinker

I Feel proude to be Pakistani when i think if this CPEC that is our country dream to be completed Insha Allah very soon in near future and Gawadar will be like Dubai, Singapore for Pakistan and for Future Pakistani Generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Jungibaaz said:


> So far the actual investments done are a bit more numerous in Punjab and Gwadar itself. These were mostly separate provincial deals made long before this CPEC portfolio projects, but were added in to that larger portfolio well after.
> However, of the MoUs signed, and proposed investments and projects, they are NOT centric to any specific province. ANP and the likes are doing a fine job in attempting to destabilize this gold mine opportunity, they're also misrepresenting it, claiming that a single route is being built that was diverted towards Punjab, this is also false. A lot of it, I covered here.



When was the last time ANP supported any project that benefited Pakistan...NEVER



rockstar08 said:


> Nice Post @Horus ...
> what if we Add Iran in this equation ? cause with Iran we can get direct access to EU through Turkey ... none of them are hostile Countries ...



you mentioned Iran in the same sentence and say non of them are hostile countries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

rockstar08 said:


> never been to that area, which Areas this jalalabad highway will join ??
> via Iran we can make access to Turkey , and from Turkey to East Europe i guess .. From China to Turkey a huge Railway track joining Pakistan , iran and Turkey .. , this will be benefit for all the countries accept our friendly neighborhood India



Actually Turkey, Iran and Pakistan already have a functional rail link which must be upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

xyxmt said:


> When was the last time ANP supported any project that benefited Pakistan...NEVER
> 
> 
> 
> you mentioned Iran in the same sentence and say non of them are hostile countries



So far Iran is not hostile towards us , we are Fcuking following the path of our Arab Masters , but yemen crisis proved otherwise ... we have no direct confrontation with Iran , nor we can afford to ... we have enough Issues in forms of TTP , BLA and India ..



Horus said:


> Actually Turkey, Iran and Pakistan already have a functional rail link which must be upgraded.



yeah i heard that on PDF , but is it Operational ?? the major issue for that will be indian Presence in Iranian port , which they are planning to offer to IN .. 
we need a lot more area to secure ...


----------



## xyxmt

rockstar08 said:


> So far Iran is not hostile towards us , we are Fcuking following the path of our Arab Masters , but yemen crisis proved otherwise ... we have no direct confrontation with Iran , nor we can afford to ... we have enough Issues in forms of TTP , BLA and India ..



ever since Shah's demise what has Iran done that would benefit Pakistan, or what has Iran not done that will harm Pakistan. Nuclear back stabber and Giving India a port is not hostile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

rockstar08 said:


> So far Iran is not hostile towards us , we are Fcuking following the path of our Arab Masters , but yemen crisis proved otherwise ... we have no direct confrontation with Iran , nor we can afford to ... we have enough Issues in forms of TTP , BLA and India ..
> 
> yeah i heard that on PDF , but is it Operational ?? the major issue for that will be indian Presence in Iranian port , which they are planning to offer to IN ..
> we need a lot more area to secure ...



Once Pakistan's railway link is functional the distance between Islamabad to Ankara will be reduced to 8 days which will make it financially viable.


----------



## rockstar08

xyxmt said:


> ever since Shah's demise what has Iran done that would benefit Pakistan, or what has Iran not done that will harm Pakistan. Nuclear back stabber and Giving India a port is not hostile



they give your their Airfields in 65, along with Oil ..
there are glitches in every foreign policy but that does not mean you consider a country hostile .. 
we need friends , we have plenty of Enemies out there ..



Horus said:


> Once Pakistan's railway link is functional the distance between Islamabad to Ankara will be reduced to 8 days which will make it financially viable.



Any idea , when that will be happening ?? 
its my dream to Visit Turkey ... someday


----------



## Sage

Nawaz Sharif is again pushing Pashtuns to the wall ....by changing the original route as compared to this lengthy one and confining all the projects to Punjab only ...is he the Prime Minister Punjab or what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zychatrix

In one of the picture it says that ML-1 which is main line 1 running from karachi to peshawar will be upgraded. I have heard that china is investing 3$ billion in railways. what will be the status of ML-1 after this upgrade ? I mean speed, time attained ?


----------



## Kabira

Zychatrix said:


> In one of the picture it says that ML-1 which is main line 1 running from karachi to peshawar will be upgraded. I have heard that china is investing 3$ billion in railways. what will be the status of ML-1 after this upgrade ? I mean speed, time attained ?



Karachi-Lahore speed will imrpove to 160/kmh and Lahore-Peshawar 120/kmh. Currently the speed is 60-80/kmh if I am not wrong.



Sage said:


> Nawaz Sharif is again pushing Pashtuns to the wall ....by changing the original route as compared to this lengthy one and confining all the projects to Punjab only ...is he the Prime Minister Punjab or what ?
> 
> View attachment 225350



This map is made up, no one draw route line like that. See maps in first page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

rockstar08 said:


> they give your their Airfields in 65, along with Oil ..
> there are glitches in every foreign policy but that does not mean you consider a country hostile ..
> we need friends , we have plenty of Enemies out there ..



Read my post again, I said after Shah....65 was Shah's time.
Tell me something after the revolution.
just considering someone friend doesnt make it friend, you need two hands to clap


----------



## rockstar08

xyxmt said:


> Read my post again, I said after Shah....65 was Shah's time.
> Tell me something after the revolution.
> just considering someone friend doesnt make it friend, you need two hands to clap



ok sorry my bad ...
but still , either they have done good or not .. we can consider them hostile ... Pakistan and Iran can benefit each other Economically ..


----------



## xyxmt

rockstar08 said:


> ok sorry my bad ...
> but still , either they have done good or not .. we can consider them hostile ... Pakistan and Iran can benefit each other Economically ..



shoulda coulda but if it woulda, thats the million dollar question
So far RCD highway and i believe there was a train server between Pakistan, Turkey and Iran and which is getting dust ever since Ayatollahs came to power. We need to see for what it is not what could or should be. How much economic activity is there between two countries...negligible


----------



## Sage

save_ghenda said:


> This map is made up, no one draw route line like that. See maps in first page.


I said the ' route' not the map ...very soon, many parties in KP will come out on the roads to oppose the 'new route' ....!


----------



## volatile

Sage said:


> Nawaz Sharif is again pushing Pashtuns to the wall ....by changing the original route as compared to this lengthy one and confining all the projects to Punjab only ...is he the Prime Minister Punjab or what ?




Please study before posting ,there are three routes West,East and central ,Work on both East and West route is underway stop confusing people and let it go.


----------



## Sage

volatile said:


> Please study before posting ,there are three routes West,East and central ,Work on both East and West route is underway stop confusing people and let it go.


You mean to say there is no change in the original route ....You can replace Ahsan Iqbal then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

Sage said:


> You mean to say there is no change in the original route ....You can replace Ahsan Iqbal then


Western route and Eastern both are underway if this is hard for you to understand then Allah hey hafiz hai


----------



## Sage

volatile said:


> Western route and Eastern both are underway if this is hard for you to understand then Allah hey hafiz hai


Before you say Good Bye to me ...read these two articles ...
Salim Safi- jirga- Pak Cheen rahdari munsuba aor Ahsan Iqbal - Jang Columns
Salim Safi - jirga - economic corridor par tahafuzaat - Jang Columns


----------



## volatile

Sage said:


> Before you say Good Bye to me ...read these two articles ...
> Salim Safi- jirga- Pak Cheen rahdari munsuba aor Ahsan Iqbal - Jang Columns
> Salim Safi - jirga - economic corridor par tahafuzaat - Jang Columns


You are posting info based on Geo news anchor .By the way details are already available on planning commission web site go and visit there .

Your type of people have first issue with Kala Bagh dam when flood came you criticize Govt now you are after that ,If for one instance this is in Punjab/Sindh and Part of Balochistan ,no one ever question about people settling in Punjab from all parts of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Reverse Thinker said:


> I Feel proude to be Pakistani when i think if this CPEC that is our country dream to be completed Insha Allah very soon in near future and Gawadar will be like Dubai, Singapore for Pakistan and for Future Pakistani Generations.



They are not production facilities, they are transport and power generation facility. It will take 10 years to develop that and only after that we can set up large industries. 

so in total, 20-25 years more to get proper establishment of production facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sage

volatile said:


> You are posting info based on Geo news anchor .By the way details are already available on planning commission web site go and visit there .
> 
> Your type of people have first issue with Kala Bagh dam when flood came you criticize Govt now you are after that ,If for one instance this is in Punjab/Sindh and Part of Balochistan ,no one ever question about people settling in Punjab from all parts of Pakistan


I don't have any issue with Kala Bagh ....Dams must be constructed ...you must criticize General Mush not me...he could not construct it despite reigning for 10 years ...Planning commission has long ago removed the original route from their website ...if you could find it online ...do share it ...KP and FATA is ignored simply by Prime Minister of Punjab and this is the truth ...CM KP was not even invited when Chinese President came to Pakistan ...why ?


----------



## pakdefender

Sage said:


> Nawaz Sharif is again pushing Pashtuns to the wall ....by changing the original route as compared to this lengthy one and confining all the projects to Punjab only ...is he the Prime Minister Punjab or what ?
> 
> View attachment 225350



Proposed route makes sense , investors are not stupid everyone has seen the violent behaviour displayed by some people over the last 10 years and where mostly it took place


----------



## volatile

Sage said:


> I don't have any issue with Kala Bagh ....Dams must be constructed ...you must criticize General Mush not me...he could not construct it despite reigning for 10 years ...Planning commission has long ago removed the original route from their website ...if you could find it online ...do share it ...KP and FATA is ignored simply by Prime Minister of Punjab and this is the truth ...CM KP was not even invited when Chinese President came to Pakistan ...why ?



Brother don't get confuse with these propaganda .I am pathan we live in Punjab for over 100 years now .One thing I can say opportunities are more in Punjab ,but did any one stopped you or me just because we are Pashtun`s ,never .Investment follows the path where there is peace and security .regarding Pervaiz Khatak sb what he has done to improve quality of life in Peshawar or any other area .I think he is ranked 2nd from bottom in performance as Dr.Malik sb has done well .this route is not for Punjab all our truck driver`s are from KPK all will get benfit .There will be three routes reason .1. Existing route is already congested 2. It is longer than the West or central (just see displacement) 3. Law & order will be better in coming 1-2 years and all those areas in Balochistan will be developed like anything because there is land ,Natural resources and very cheap labour .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## black-hawk_101

I wish all the projects will be completed on time. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

excellent analysis @Hours


----------



## CHARGER

Latest news, Breaking News | Daily Jang


----------



## Arsalan

save_ghenda said:


> Faisalabad industrial zone: Chinese group to invest $2b, set up largest spinning unit - The Express Tribune



This is the same project that a Chinese firm was doing with MTM Faisalabad i guess. That one have been canceled. The warehouses made, production sheds completed but all gone down the drain. Every government have some favorites and i guess MTM was not one for this one. Whatever the problem was, as of today, the project is going no where!


----------



## Kabira

Arsalan said:


> This is the same project that a Chinese firm was doing with MTM Faisalabad i guess. That one have been canceled. The warehouses made, production sheds completed but all gone down the drain. Every government have some favorites and i guess MTM was not one for this one. Whatever the problem was, as of today, the project is going no where!



Really? This is all i could get from internet.

*Foreign investment: Chinese group makes first installment for cotton mills*
By Imran Rana
Published: November 3, 2014
416SHARES
Share Tweet  Email





"It might be possible that they have problems with MTM to withdraw agreements of partnership, but Shandong was directly involved with FIEDMC," FIEDMC CEO Aamir Saleemi. PHOTO: AFP

*FAISALABAD: Chinese textile giant Shandong Ruyi Technology Group Limited has paid the first installment to the Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) in order to start construction work for Pakistan’s largest cotton-spinning mills.*

With a total investment of $2 billion, the mills would consist of 600,000 spindles, generating thousands of jobs in the textile hub of the country.






A delegation from the International Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) has visited the project site and approved the investment plan for the Faisalabad Shandong Ruyi Textile Park, according to FIEDMC officials.

FIEDMC CEO Aamir Saleemi said there were rumours that China was planning to reverse the investment plan and was no longer interesting in installing textile units in Faisalabad. He added that there was no truth to this, as procedural work leading to construction activities is already under way.

They are making payments according to the agreement with FIEDMC authorities, he added. According to the agreement, the Chinese have to complete the payment in three installments. The first will cover 10% of the total amount, while the second will cover 40% and 50% will be covered in the third.

The 10% was the cost of land as investors will now pay the second instalment next week. This is just the beginning, Saleemi added, as they are expecting huge Chinese investments in the industrial estate in the near future.

In the beginning of October, FIEDMC issued the letter to the Chinese group to start their construction work according to the contract. Infrastructural and construction machineries dispatched from China will arrive in Faisalabad in a few days.

According to authorities, Shandong acquired the land and started construction work. They added that the construction of buildings, residential apartments and boundary walls has officially begun.

Two coal-based power plants of 270 megawatts – 135 MW each – are installed in the industrial estate to facilitate the energy requirements of the companies.






The development of the zone is increasing as other Chinese companies are also showing interest to invest in the area. Saleemi added that a well-known Chinese dry battery manufacturing company has also purchased 14 acres of land to install a unit there.

*The MTM conundrum*

Saleemi said that the Shandong Ruyi group was directly engaged with the FIEDMC management in all their financial and investment plans. He said there is no connection to the agreement the Chinese group has with Masood Textile Mills (MTM).

“It might be possible that they have problems with MTM to withdraw agreements of partnership, but Shandong was directly involved with FIEDMC,” he added.

To facilitate the Chinese investors, FIEDMC started teaching the Chinese language to their employees. For this purpose, they signed an agreement with the National University of Modern Languages Islamabad to deliver daily Chinese language lectures at the FIEDMC office.

According to industry experts, Shandong Ruyi is one of the largest textile conglomerates in China. The Chinese are losing competitive edge in their home country because of high wages – almost six times higher than in Pakistan – which gives them more incentive to invest here. This is the highest foreign investment in the textile sector of Pakistan, they added.

THE WRITER IS A STAFF CORRESPONDENT

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 3rd, 2014._

_Like __Business on Facebook_, _follow __@TribuneBiz__ on Twitter to stay informed and join in the conversation.

Faisalabad industrial zone: Chinese group to invest $2b, set up largest spinning unit - The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sage said:


> I don't have any issue with Kala Bagh ....Dams must be constructed ...you must criticize General Mush not me...he could not construct it despite reigning for 10 years ...Planning commission has long ago removed the original route from their website ...if you could find it online ...do share it ...KP and FATA is ignored simply by Prime Minister of Punjab and this is the truth ...CM KP was not even invited when Chinese President came to Pakistan ...why ?




All parties have assured their support for economic corridor: PM Nawaz

And you were saying that KP parties will come out to the Road Protesting?? 

Planning commission has long ago removed the original route from their website ( *Can you please show the Orignal Route please or it's just a brain fart??*)


Ignoring KP??? I think D I Khan and Peshawar are in KP 






*All parties have assured their support for economic corridor: PM Nawaz*
By Web Desk
Published: May 28, 2015




File photo of prime minister addressing the All Parties Conference at PM House on January 2, 2015. PHOTO: PID

*ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Thursday stated that all political parties have assured their support for the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).*

The premier said this during the All Parties Conference (APC), which he was chairing in Islamabad.

Various political leaders including PTI leader Shah Mehmood Qureshi, JI chief Sirajul Haq, Opposition Leader Khursheed Shah, PPP leader Sherry Rehman, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak and JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman were in attendance.

The premier began the meeting by condemning the brutal attack on the Ismaili community in Karachi on May 13 and thanked Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah for his efforts.

“I would like to thank Qaim Ali Shah and law enforcement agencies in Karachi who caught the culprits behind the Safoora attack,” Nawaz said.

Talking about the CPEC, Nawaz said that the corridor holds great importance in the history of Pakistan.

The premier reiterated that such investments had not taken place in the past.

“China is Pakistan’s friend,” he said. “China supports Pakistan as a nation without focusing on a particular party,” he added.

The premier said that the country should move forward on national matters with one voice and a united stance.

“This will also send a good message to China that the entire Pakistani nation is committed to the economic corridor project,” he said.

Later on, Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal took the podium and went on to justify some ‘reservations’ that lawmakers had with the corridor.

“Various people are saying that the $46 billion given are being distributed inefficiently,” he said.

“Of the $46 billion, $34 billion has been dedicated to energy. The government does not have this money, private companies do. They are working on bankable projects,” he added.

Further, he stated that there has been no change in the route of the corridor, adding that it will be complete by the year 2030.

The APC was summoned to take political leadership into confidence over the route of the planned Economic Corridor between Pakistan and China. The project is being dubbed as a ‘fate changer’ not only for Pakistan, but for the entire region.

Read: All-party conference: Consensus on trade route eludes confab

The project will oversee construction of three alignments from Gwadar to Kasghar as well as the establishment of energy projects and industrial zones all over the country.

This was the second All Parties Conference on the China-Pakistan economic corridor. Earlier on May 13, an APC was convened by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to evolve consensus on the proposed route of the multibillion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project, remained inconclusive as participants decided to form a parliamentary committee to oversee the project.

Read: Karachi bus attack: Justice demanded for the victims of brutality

Ahsan Iqbal gave a comprehensive briefing to the participants about the economic corridor and said it was not confined to a specific route rather it was a concept that encompassed all areas of the country.

The May 13 APC met with heavy criticism from various politicians as they wished for the meeting to be postponed due to the horrific Safoora attack in Karachi that left 45 people of the Ismaili community dead.

The meeting however, went on as planned, but was cut short.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistanisage

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> They are not production facilities, they are transport and power generation facility. It will take 10 years to develop that and only after that we can set up large industries.
> 
> so in total, 20-25 years more to get proper establishment of production facilities.




Rome was not built overnight and neither would the CPEC Project.

But it is really a great start and it will definitely blow new life in the Pakistani Economy which is currently on life support because of the Energy and Law and Order situation.

God Bless Pakistan.


----------



## A2Z

rockstar08 said:


> they give your their Airfields in 65, along with Oil ..
> there are glitches in every foreign policy but that does not mean you consider a country hostile ..
> we need friends , we have plenty of Enemies out there ..


65 was during Shah's time and it is a fact that Iran after the revolution can not be called as friendly as other muslim nations like Turkey could be called. It is also very clear that Iran is more friendly to India then it is to Pakistan. You have a point that we already have too many enemies and we can not afford another in the face of Iran.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Pakistanisage said:


> Rome was not built overnight and neither would the CPEC Project.
> 
> But it is really a great start and it will definitely blow new life in the Pakistani Economy which is currently on life support because of the Energy and Law and Order situation.
> 
> God Bless Pakistan.



Indeed but political drama is yet to begun on route. IK has already threatened that any changes in route will weaken the federation.


----------



## Pakistanisage

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> Indeed but political drama is yet to begun on route. IK has already threatened that any changes in route will weaken the federation.




I tend to support IK on most issues but like all Pakistanis my first and foremost Loyalty is to Pakistan and Pakistani National Interest. Any leader that gets in the way of Pakistan's greater interest will lose credibility and will be wiped out. I hope IK will not make that blunder.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Pakistanisage said:


> I tend to support IK on most issues but like all Pakistanis my first and foremost Loyalty is to Pakistan and Pakistani National Interest. Any leader that gets in the way of Pakistan's greater interest will lose credibility and will be wiped out. I hope IK will not make that blunder.



What I think is, the projects will be heavily delayed because one side there is this insurgency problem in KPK other side political interest. 

How do you see, will they start it from south first going towards north , or coming from north?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sage said:


> You mean MQM who are still at large in Karachi or do you mean towel heads in Lal Masjid who are still untouchables in the capital or do you mean ethnicity infested Punjab ....Do you want me to name who is who and what is what in Punjab ?
> 
> 
> The most stupid post of the year ...
> 
> ANP and all other parties who stood up for the rights of Pashtuns defending the Western (Original) route for Pak China Economic Corridor, finally the federal govt in APC held today agreed to complete the Western route via DI Khan and Zhob first.....!



There were 3 routes from the Start of the Project announced in 2013... please give me the source or something about the original route... check the forum again we were posting this again and again that there is not just 1 route but multiple routes... 

And ANP was saying that there is no western route there is only one route which is shifted from KPK and Balochistan to Sindh Balochistan and Punjab even the map you shared shows only one route,,,,


----------



## Kabira

Sage said:


> ANP and all other parties who stood up for the rights of Pashtuns defending the Western (Original) route for Pak China Economic Corridor, finally the federal govt in APC held today agreed to complete the Western route via DI Khan and Zhob first.....!



Don't twist the facts and say they decided it because of ANP. That route is already under construction for years.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Government allocates Rs194b for corridor projects*

ISLAMABAD: 

In an attempt to fast track work on completing the missing links of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the federal government has proposed one-third or Rs194 billion allocations for the corridor projects in the new budget.

The huge allocations are made to complete the missing links on trade route corridors besides initiating feasibility studies to link Khunjerab with other parts of the country through rail link. The maximum allocations are proposed for the road sector projects, according to the Ministry of Planning’s estimates.

About two and a half dozen projects valuing Rs842 billion are proposed to be included in the federal Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2015-16. For the first year, Rs194 billion have been allocated for carrying on work on these medium and large sized projects, which are 33% of the proposed budget of Rs580 billion.

In order to provide security for CPEC and Chinese citizens working in Pakistan, a project to raise 28 wings of Civil Armed Forces has also been included in the new PSDP. The government has proposed Rs3.5 billion allocation for the new fiscal year while the total cost of the project is Rs7.5 billion. The money allocated for raising nine battalions of Pakistan Army is over and above this cost.

The government has allocated Rs71.3 billion for the construction of a 387-kilometre long Multan-Sukkur section of the eastern route project. The total cost of this road project is Rs259.3 billion. For the 296-km long Sukkur-Hyderabad section of the eastern route of the CPEC, the government has decided to allocate Rs10.5 billion in the new fiscal year. The total cost of this project is Rs148 billion and it has yet to be approved by the competent authorities.

The government has also decided to construct a 230-km long Lahore-Abdul Hakeem section at a cost of Rs131 billion. For the new fiscal year, it has proposed Rs40 billion to carry out work on this project, which has not yet been approved.

Similarly, for the construction of the 120km Thakot to Havelian section, the government has proposed Rs28.5 billion allocation; the total cost of this project is Rs95.4 billion. For acquisition of land for this project, the government has allocated another Rs6 billion.

Similarly, for the construction of Islamabad-Dera Ismail Khan road, which will link the eastern route with the central route, the government has proposed Rs6.8 billion while the total cost of this project is Rs55 billion.

The government has additionally proposed Rs1.8 billion allocation for the construction on Burhan-Havelian road section, having total estimated cost of Rs39.5 billion.

For the construction of a new road to The Gwadar International Airport, the government has proposed Rs503 million and Rs30 million have been allocated for the new fiscal year.

In order to meet contingency requirements of the CPEC projects, the Ministry of Planning and Development has kept Rs8.3 billion as spared funds, which will be provided to meet the financing gaps.

To complete work on the Gwadar port, the government has proposed seven projects worth Rs41.6 billion. It has allocated Rs9.2 billion for the next year. These projects include construction of breakway waters, capital dredging of berthing areas, infrastructure development for Export Processing Zone Authority, Pak-China Technical and Vocational Centre and upgradation of existing 50-bed hospital to 300-bed hospital at Gwadar.

The government has also proposed Rs4.7 billion allocation for construction of Eastbay Express way that will link Gwadar with the coastal highway. The total cost of the project is Rs14.1 billion.
Development projects 

Funds Allocated
Multan-Sukkur section of eastern route 

Rs71.3b
Sukkur-Hyderabad section of the eastern route 

Rs10.5b
Lahore-Abdul Hakeem section 

Rs131b
Thakot to Havelian section 

Rs28.5b
Islamabad-Dera Ismail Khan road 

Rs6.8b
Burhan-Havelian road section 

Rs1.8b
New road to the Gwadar International Airport 

Rs30m
Seven projects on Gwadar port 

Rs9.2b
Eastbay Express Way 

Rs4.7b

Published in The Express Tribune, May 28th, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Lavrentiy

Well political correctness demands that the corridor passes through the smaller provinces

But

Does anybody think that the Chinese are retarded so as to invest in a road passing through terrorist infested areas?
---------------------------------
I think that only the eastern roads passing through Sindh and Punjab would eventually be the real corridor. Just one terrorist incident in Balochistan and KPK would deter the Chinese from going through those areas. Heck, I would never travel to these two provinces myself, let alone the Chinese.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Pakistan should welcome Western Companies to invest in Industry like Textile and Engineering.


----------



## cirr

It is my sincere hope that these projects will help make Pakistan an 1 trillion USD economy as early as possible。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

save_ghenda said:


> Really? This is all i could get from internet.
> 
> *Foreign investment: Chinese group makes first installment for cotton mills*
> By Imran Rana
> Published: November 3, 2014
> 416SHARES
> Share Tweet  Email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It might be possible that they have problems with MTM to withdraw agreements of partnership, but Shandong was directly involved with FIEDMC," FIEDMC CEO Aamir Saleemi. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> *FAISALABAD: Chinese textile giant Shandong Ruyi Technology Group Limited has paid the first installment to the Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) in order to start construction work for Pakistan’s largest cotton-spinning mills.*
> 
> With a total investment of $2 billion, the mills would consist of 600,000 spindles, generating thousands of jobs in the textile hub of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A delegation from the International Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) has visited the project site and approved the investment plan for the Faisalabad Shandong Ruyi Textile Park, according to FIEDMC officials.
> 
> FIEDMC CEO Aamir Saleemi said there were rumours that China was planning to reverse the investment plan and was no longer interesting in installing textile units in Faisalabad. He added that there was no truth to this, as procedural work leading to construction activities is already under way.
> 
> They are making payments according to the agreement with FIEDMC authorities, he added. According to the agreement, the Chinese have to complete the payment in three installments. The first will cover 10% of the total amount, while the second will cover 40% and 50% will be covered in the third.
> 
> The 10% was the cost of land as investors will now pay the second instalment next week. This is just the beginning, Saleemi added, as they are expecting huge Chinese investments in the industrial estate in the near future.
> 
> In the beginning of October, FIEDMC issued the letter to the Chinese group to start their construction work according to the contract. Infrastructural and construction machineries dispatched from China will arrive in Faisalabad in a few days.
> 
> According to authorities, Shandong acquired the land and started construction work. They added that the construction of buildings, residential apartments and boundary walls has officially begun.
> 
> Two coal-based power plants of 270 megawatts – 135 MW each – are installed in the industrial estate to facilitate the energy requirements of the companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The development of the zone is increasing as other Chinese companies are also showing interest to invest in the area. Saleemi added that a well-known Chinese dry battery manufacturing company has also purchased 14 acres of land to install a unit there.
> 
> *The MTM conundrum*
> 
> Saleemi said that the Shandong Ruyi group was directly engaged with the FIEDMC management in all their financial and investment plans. He said there is no connection to the agreement the Chinese group has with Masood Textile Mills (MTM).
> 
> “It might be possible that they have problems with MTM to withdraw agreements of partnership, but Shandong was directly involved with FIEDMC,” he added.
> 
> To facilitate the Chinese investors, FIEDMC started teaching the Chinese language to their employees. For this purpose, they signed an agreement with the National University of Modern Languages Islamabad to deliver daily Chinese language lectures at the FIEDMC office.
> 
> According to industry experts, Shandong Ruyi is one of the largest textile conglomerates in China. The Chinese are losing competitive edge in their home country because of high wages – almost six times higher than in Pakistan – which gives them more incentive to invest here. This is the highest foreign investment in the textile sector of Pakistan, they added.
> 
> THE WRITER IS A STAFF CORRESPONDENT
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, November 3rd, 2014._
> 
> _Like __Business on Facebook_, _follow __@TribuneBiz__ on Twitter to stay informed and join in the conversation.
> 
> Faisalabad industrial zone: Chinese group to invest $2b, set up largest spinning unit - The Express Tribune_



well i do not know about all these complex twisted words that usually come after any such mess up but what i know is that the spinning mill, 60000 spindles plant that was being set up at MTM by some chinese company is gone now. The warehouses are there, infrastructure was almost done but suddenly the project was canceled and there is no progress anymore as of now. Just for reference, i live in Faisalabad and am a Textile Engineer and in textile export business. So that is my source of information, direct relation at MTM and business terms there. 

AS for the plant, if it was completed, that would have been MASSIVE and would have caused amazing changes in the local yarn and fabric market. The implications were huge and would have been a BIG STEP forward. it is really unfortunate that it stopped, for now at least! The worst part is, it is not that only this one opportunity is missed but also many other interested parties will reevaluate there investment plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

We need to develop sepecial wing for planing and continuous analysis on the basis of multiple dimensions in changing scenarios in order to attain maximum result out of these projects. There can be many interventions from neighbouring countries, problems leading to public protest on specific issues. ISI guys now its your show. Greater authority brings greater responsibility. Time too shoot down all corrupt and manipulators out of the business. To protect this great project I think we need to establish special desk , with large amount of manpower and brains. Every firm , company and group of people associated with the project needs to be monitored round the clock keeping the initiatives with the state organs.


----------



## Lavrentiy

Thinkingsoldier said:


> We need to develop sepecial wing for planing and continuous analysis on the basis of multiple dimensions in changing scenarios in order to attain maximum result out of these projects. There can be many interventions from neighbouring countries, problems leading to public protest on specific issues. ISI guys now its your show. Greater authority brings greater responsibility. Time too shoot down all corrupt and manipulators out of the business. To protect this great project I think we need to establish special desk , with large amount of manpower and brains. Every firm , company and group of people associated with the project needs to be monitored round the clock keeping the initiatives with the state organs.


I appreciate your idea but it ain't gonna happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Arsalan said:


> well i do not know about all these complex twisted words that usually come after any such mess up but what i know is that the spinning mill, 60000 spindles plant that was being set up at MTM by some chinese company is gone now. The warehouses are there, infrastructure was almost done but suddenly the project was canceled and there is no progress anymore as of now. Just for reference, i live in Faisalabad and am a Textile Engineer and in textile export business. So that is my source of information, direct relation at MTM and business terms there.
> 
> AS for the plant, if it was completed, that would have been MASSIVE and would have caused amazing changes in the local yarn and fabric market. The implications were huge and would have been a BIG STEP forward. it is really unfortunate that it stopped, for now at least! The worst part is, it is not that only this one opportunity is missed but also many other interested parties will reevaluate there investment plans.



I don't get one thing, like this news which is only few months old. Or this is separate deal?


Industrial estate: Chinese firm to invest $2b

*FAISALABAD: 
The international branding of the Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) reflects the global trust in the organised and futuristic industrial development of this dynamic city, said Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI) President Engineer Rizwan Ashraf.
*
Speaking at a presentation arranged by FIEDMC, he said China’s Shandong Ruyi, which is expected to invest $2 billion, is convinced that FIEDMC will provide the best infrastructure with internationally compliant environment in addition to providing trained and skilled manpower.

Chief Operating Officer Amer Saleemi said that FIEDMC is spread over 4,500 acres of land with expected investment of billions of dollars, which will add 2% to the country’s gross domestic product. FIEDMC Chairman Khawaja Asim Khurshid said there was tremendous pressure to increase the prices of plots, but despite that the plots were still available at the six-year-old rates.

He said the Chinese company has planned to set up a state-of-the-art weaving unit of 650,000 spindles with a 270-megawatt coal-fired power plant in the first phase over 1,000 acres of land.
_Published in The Express Tribune, February 19th, 2015._


----------



## Arsalan

save_ghenda said:


> I don't get one thing, like this news which is only few months old. Or this is separate deal?
> 
> 
> Industrial estate: Chinese firm to invest $2b
> 
> *FAISALABAD:
> The international branding of the Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) reflects the global trust in the organised and futuristic industrial development of this dynamic city, said Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI) President Engineer Rizwan Ashraf.
> *
> Speaking at a presentation arranged by FIEDMC, he said China’s Shandong Ruyi, which is expected to invest $2 billion, is convinced that FIEDMC will provide the best infrastructure with internationally compliant environment in addition to providing trained and skilled manpower.
> 
> Chief Operating Officer Amer Saleemi said that FIEDMC is spread over 4,500 acres of land with expected investment of billions of dollars, which will add 2% to the country’s gross domestic product. FIEDMC Chairman Khawaja Asim Khurshid said there was tremendous pressure to increase the prices of plots, but despite that the plots were still available at the six-year-old rates.
> 
> He said the Chinese company has planned to set up a state-of-the-art weaving unit of 650,000 spindles with a 270-megawatt coal-fired power plant in the first phase over 1,000 acres of land.
> _Published in The Express Tribune, February 19th, 2015._




This is confusing me as well. I will have to check it here and will surely share the details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Lavrentiy said:


> I appreciate your idea but it ain't gonna happen.




Delay response will result into chaos. We need proactive strategy.


----------



## Reverse Thinker

*For Gawadar there should be seperate law's like developed countries singapore, dubai, malaysia so there should be no political games in at least port city. because as we are seeing karachi condition and whole country is suffering from mqm everyday there is shutterdown strike even on miner issue, in 365 days of whole year 200 days of year there are strike calls coming from mqm and this thing badly distrub economy to grow faster and keep watch on all types of invester activities and make them responsible to sign on such legal document that they will not use Gawadar soil for any type of anti Pakistan activities and and for locals make them be responsible of no discrimintion against any pakistani coming and doing jobs, businesses there in future and make special zones with the name of Balochistan, KPK PUNJAB SINDH, KASHMIR ETC and in those special kind of business zones invite business man's from all provinces and outside living pakistanis to invest in them which one they like and management of those business remain in the hands of State Bank of Pakistan with full legal Gurantee and for Gowadar Port Govt of Pakistan should creat a Investment & Development fund and invite all pakistni's to invest in it by purchasing special kind of investment bond available at all pakistani banks with different investment categories.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lavrentiy

As long as the Balochs are not involved in these projects, all this hyped-up Gwadar Port and CPEC will not work.

Insurgency can only be subdued but can never be defeated by military operations. As long as the perception that Punjab and Center are controlling these projects is out there, it will continue to fuel insurgent activity.

Pakistan's history suggests that the chauvinism in our elite has no bounds. There are sections in the political and military elite whose self-righteousness is disgusting to say the least. They openly think and express that only and only they know what is right and wrong for the country and anyone objecting to their jingoism is a RAW funded traitor.

Personally, I have very little expectations from this CPEC etc. Our elite is not capable of handling such sensitive projects.


----------



## shahzadaf

Horus said:


> These are 7 infographics which put China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project in their right economic and geopolitical context for Pakistan and China.
> 
> View attachment 225229
> View attachment 225230
> View attachment 225231
> View attachment 225232
> View attachment 225233
> View attachment 225234
> View attachment 225235


No wonder their so much resistance to CPEC.



Reverse Thinker said:


> *For Gawadar there should be seperate law's like developed countries singapore, dubai, malaysia so there should be no political games in at least port city. because as we are seeing karachi condition and whole country is suffering from mqm everyday there is shutterdown strike even on miner issue, in 365 days of whole year 200 days of year there are strike calls coming from mqm and this thing badly distrub economy to grow faster and keep watch on all types of invester activities and make them responsible to sign on such legal document that they will not use Gawadar soil for any type of anti Pakistan activities and and for locals make them be responsible of no discrimintion against any pakistani coming and doing jobs, businesses there in future and make special zones with the name of Balochistan, KPK PUNJAB SINDH, KASHMIR ETC and in those special kind of business zones invite business man's from all provinces and outside living pakistanis to invest in them which one they like and management of those business remain in the hands of State Bank of Pakistan with full legal Gurantee and for Gowadar Port Govt of Pakistan should creat a Investment & Development fund and invite all pakistni's to invest in it by purchasing special kind of investment bond available at all pakistani banks with different investment categories.*


I like where you are going with this. Designated Trade Zone.



Lavrentiy said:


> As long as the Balochs are not involved in these projects, all this hyped-up Gwadar Port and CPEC will not work.
> 
> Insurgency can only be subdued but can never be defeated by military operations. As long as the perception that Punjab and Center are controlling these projects is out there, it will continue to fuel insurgent activity.
> 
> Pakistan's history suggests that the chauvinism in our elite has no bounds. There are sections in the political and military elite whose self-righteousness is disgusting to say the least. They openly think and express that only and only they know what is right and wrong for the country and anyone objecting to their jingoism is a RAW funded traitor.
> 
> Personally, I have very little expectations from this CPEC etc. Our elite is not capable of handling such sensitive projects.


I second that.


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

The trade corridor is going to start. One day I hope to drive my car along this route.


----------

